

Ask HN: Good places to learn UI/UX? - isuro

Hi HN! Long time lurker, first time poster.
I'm a 22-year-old in the Greater Boston area, slowly working my way through college.
I'm trying to build some sort of UI/UX degree, or, as I've recently taken to calling it, Human Interface Design. I want to approach the subject from multiple angles at once: from a coding perspective, as a designer, and with respect to the psychology of perception and interactions. I'm genuinely very interested in this.
Unfortunately, the university where I'm currently enrolled doesn't have anything like that, so I'm forced to look elsewhere for help.<p>Really, I suspect that the best thing for me might be to find an internship where I could observe and maybe even assist someone doing this sort of work. I have some (limited) experience coding (Java, JS, HTML, etc.) and doing design, and I've been working at a smallish startup for almost the last year, essentially doing whatever needs doing, so I'm comfortable with that culture, as well.<p>My questions for you:
What're the best resources, online or otherwise, to learn about interface design?
What's the best <i>way</i> to learn? Do I build this major? Find one elsewhere (at another school, for instance)? Self-teach? etc.<p>Thanks for reading, and thanks in advance for your help!<p>tl;dr Need help figuring out how best to learn how to be a UI/UX designer.
======
GarrettVD
Hey,

I would have a look at "The UX Book: Process and Guidelines for Ensuring a
Quality User Experience" by Rex Hartson & Parha Pyla. I picked it up on Safari
Books a few weeks ago; it really gives you an in-depth look at both the theory
and processes involved in UX design.

Also, have a look at the diagram on this page:
[http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/08/29/beyond-
wiref...](http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/08/29/beyond-wireframing-
real-life-ux-design-process/) I have it pinned to my cubicle wall.

-G.

------
rosstamicah
The companion piece to Dont Make Me Think - Rocket Science Made Easy is a must
read too

------
hiddenstage
Don't Make Me Think by Steve Krug is a must read.

